# Network down on startup



## dubby (Oct 30, 2010)

I have done a fresh install of FreeBSD 8.1 on my machine and have configured the wireless card. However on startup the network is down until I run /etc/netstart. This alone will resolve the issue. I also have a lan connection (vr0) configured but not using that currently. I only want  to use the wireless port.

I am also seeing a 
	
	



```
need multicast update callback[.code] error but not sure if it's related.

[FILE]/etc/rc.conf[/FILE]:

[CODE]keymap="us.iso"
sshd_enable="YES"
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Sat Oct 30 14:40:09 2010
ifconfig_vr0="inet 192.168.1.200  netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
hostname="dummydomain.com"

wlans_malo0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA 192.168.1.201 netmask 255.255.255.0 ssid someSSID"
```

/boot/loader.conf:

```
if_malo_load="YES"
ath_load="YES"
wlan_scan_ap_load="YES"
wlan_scan_sta_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
if_vlan_load="YES"
```

Can anyone suggest why the network doesn't come up automatically?


----------



## dubby (Oct 30, 2010)

The problem is not exactly what I thought. When the box first boots it cannot ping the hub/router as it errors with 
	
	



```
No route to host
```
. Running /etc/netstart fixes that error. However I am unable at this point to ping servers outside of the lan as it will error with 
	
	



```
No route to host
```

The default_router is set in /etc/rc.conf so I am lost. Using the Cat5 network cable works OK.

I am lost about what is wrong here.


----------



## dubby (Oct 30, 2010)

Fixed. I don't understand it but all works since I commented out the line referring to the cat5 nic vr0. Is it normal to have such problems on one nic when another has been disconnected?


----------



## kpa (Oct 30, 2010)

You can't have two network interfaces with overlapping addresses. You have to put the other network interface into a separate address space, for example change the wireless interface to

```
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA 192.168.2.201 netmask 255.255.255.0 ssid someSSID"
```
 If you absolutely must have both NICs in the same address space you can use bridging, see if_bridge(4).


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Oct 31, 2010)

kpa said:
			
		

> You can't have two network interfaces with overlapping addresses. You have to put the other network interface into a separate address space
> <snip>If you absolutely must have both NICs in the same address space you can use <snip>


If by address space you mean subnet sure you can have two interfaces on the same one. The caveat is that one and only interface can have a full subnet assigned to it.  Any other address in the subnet must be assigned a /32 address, but it will be able to communicate normally routed through the full subnet interface.  That's a pretty common practice in jails, but would make no sense for the OP appears to be doing.


----------



## dubby (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks pka and Galactic Dominator for your responses. I understand now why it didn't work in that configuration. I was using the RJ45 port on the lan to run portsnap among others before getting the wireless working. 

The RJ45 port cannot be used in its location so I will leave it commented out in rc.conf. It's just a media/backup server at home in the garage.


----------

